# Dark Pearl Blue Thirty Two!



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Thought i'd share a few pics i've taken since my car is slowly getting to a stage where its worthy of being posted 

--In the snow.... (repost, i know)



























--Edinburgh Airport



















--A nice drive up to Loch Ness





































--A couple of garage shots



















--Out by the coast part 2



















--Out by the coast




















--------------------------------------------------------------------------

--And some of the changes its got over time...

nice and stock, albeit a little bit dusty..









now....





























meanwhile......on the inside....










now...



















with nice carbon details which were a pain to make....


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

really like those interior carbon bits


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

sweet looking car,nice pics


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Love the colour of this car some great pictures and like your choice of steering wheel.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice ride :thumbsup:

BTW, what is the thing in your tail pipe?? Is this a silencer???

And what's that Apexi unit behind the steering wheel???

Leo


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Stunning colour, and awesome pics:bowdown1:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

cracking car, love the arm rest install.


----------



## Rob_Br_91 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice pics ^^

I think the design of te37 was thought for a r32, definitely the best looking rims for that skyline.  Beautiful colour tho´.

BTW I love the job done with the cluster and carbon bits in the interior.

Cheers.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lovely looking GTR32 - the colour I wanted.

Prefer the wheels in the earlier photos.

Cheers,


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice complete car :bowdown1: Brilliant Pics :thumbsup: Like the Engine bling :smokin:


CJ


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

pics of the car in the snow are well cool


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers guys for the replies, glad you like it 
Allways amazed by the number of folk that like the color, i always thought it was a bit of an aquired taste!



markpriorgts-t said:


> really like those interior carbon bits





Rob_Br_91 said:


> BTW I love the job done with the cluster and carbon bits in the interior.


Ta guys!, they were a pain to get made right, especially the little arrows for the indicators that i spend ages cutting out by hand!

Definately think they were worth doing in the end, and its weird when i look at old pics of my interior now. 




Austrian GTR said:


> what is the thing in your tail pipe?? Is this a silencer???


Yup, that's an apex'i ATS, my car is on the border of obscenly loud,
and after i lost the original Kakimoto baffle on a spirit run in the country (probably ended up embedded in a sheep lol), i thought i'd get something that'd keep the car quiet enough for town driving... but still open up and be loud enough when i'm having some fun 

still... there's a couple of people that think i'm a pussy, and should embrace the raw RB sound 24/7 



Austrian GTR said:


> And what's that Apexi unit behind the steering wheel???


that's a Multichecker thing, i stuck that in the car originally so i had a digital rev counter / rev alarm.... it's in the glove box now since i don't use it anymore, now that the LCD Consult display has rev warnings 

also learned never to believe the "power figures" it gave ;0










Not a bad top speed for a '91












markM3 said:


> Prefer the wheels in the earlier photos.


Those Advan RS's are a bit marmite for me, some days i think they look ace, and others i feel they look to modern for the car.

The shape of them is really nice though...



















How they look on the street, i feel they get a bit lost in in the dark color of the bodywork.. but i'd definately pull them out the garage and put them to use if i had a white car... or a white RX-7





















CJay said:


> Like the Engine bling :smokin:


The bling had to be done, it adds at least 300 internet HP 

LOL



*Shane* said:


> pics of the car in the snow are well cool


 so was the trip to the carpark where i took them......



the settled snow wasnt so pristine when i left


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Really like this car. well done. Stupid question is that a standard colour? never seen it before


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

A very nice car, and a lovely colour. You don't see many blue examples.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

very, very, very nice.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Endo :wavey:

Long time no see.

Looks like you've been busy recently, looking very nice indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

fantastic looking car, absolutely awesome!

And damn do i want your dash/interior setup in mine haha.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Rossy said:


> Stupid question is that a standard colour? never seen it before


Yup its a standard color, I think it was only offered for the first few years of the R32 GT-R. I did read somewhere it was special order though (dunno how much truth is in that though...)



ITSt said:


> Hi Endo :wavey:
> 
> Long time no see.
> 
> Looks like you've been busy recently, looking very nice indeed :thumbsup:


Hey Ian, 
how goes it? 

Did you sneak out with the beast to the car park, at least one day during the snow?

for some reason, i got "lost" one day on the way into work and somehow ended up in the car park near yours...., spinning round and round in circles until i worked out how to get out....

much to the amusement of some of the guys at the truck stop.

 yeah i've been busy, i'ts getting there though, slowly.
Hopefully you'll be able to check it out for yourself sometime soon


----------



## Spoony (Feb 2, 2009)

nice car :chuckle:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Your car looks fantastic Endo...really nice to see what TH1 looks like when its in good condition ! :thumbsup:

I have a TH1 R32 too but it desperately needs a re-paint as its been very neglected by its previous owners unfortunately. Have thought about painting it in another colour but the blue pearl seems to be a pretty rare colour so if I do get around to re-painting it it'll stay the same colour. They used TH1 on a few very early '89 to '91 RS13 200SX's too but very rare to see one.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers mate!
Well "good condition" is debateable lol.
there's a few bodywork niggles, mainly battle scars from living in the centre of Edinburgh and my neighbours using "that crappy 20 y/o nissan" as a bumpstop for their SUVs.. and the thoughtful white van owner that put a dent on the rear arch swage line while in tescos :'( 

Really want to get it in the bodyshop so it looks pristine again 


Definately i'd go for the TH1 re-paint, (that is if you like the color) its definately a really nice color when the sun is out  And there's allways the option of wrapping it if you change your mind lol

There's two shades of TH1 as i found out when i took the grill i bought from Newera to be sprayed. 
The darker one seems to be an exact match for the stock paint (see pic)


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice personally like the wheels in the first pics what are they also what size ?

wardy


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

oh its so nice with my old te37´s!
=)
If you still have them, I would put them on if i were you:chuckle:


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

great pics mate


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

wardy88 said:


> pics what are they also what size ?


Their Volk Racing TE37 17x9+15 (Bronze)

The Gunmetal wheels are Advan Racing RS (GT-R Face) 17x9+22 





dc2mike said:


> oh its so nice with my old te37´s!
> =)
> If you still have them, I would put them on if i were you:chuckle:


got centre caps for them now too 
But yup, I definately do still have them, and their still on the car, just with winter tyres on them lol.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

What a stunning car.
Love the blue, love the wheels (both sets), love the center grill with the Hakosuka badge, it all works so well together.
I've been looking at wheels for my car, and I've considered 18's, but the 17's on your car fit so well that I think I'll go 17" instead.
Can't wait to see more of this car.

Justin


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Loving this! colour is very very nice and looks real clean!


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Like the car! The grill works nicely. Personally the 37s suit the car better, especially given the colours.

I had never considered the dark blue when I was looking but in retrospect I think I probably should have - yours does look good!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Tarmac Attack said:


> What a stunning car.
> Love the blue, love the wheels (both sets), love the center grill with the Hakosuka badge, it all works so well together.
> I've been looking at wheels for my car, and I've considered 18's, but the 17's on your car fit so well that I think I'll go 17" instead.
> Can't wait to see more of this car.
> ...


If you're buying new wheels I would go with 17s, I had planned to but then the right set of 18s appeared at the right price...

Can't say I regret it though. 18s tend to have more aggressive dishes if that's your thing. As you're US based I'd have a look at the Enkei RPF1s. Very light and can be had in the right sizes/offsets very cheaply in the US - I nearly imported a set. Bonus points if you can find the black versions.

Sorry for the thread-jack!


----------



## mrpsychopath (Aug 2, 2009)

great pics, you must have been lucky and not got stuck in the snow, I went out and got buried to the axles LOL.


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome car - great stance! What is the sticker on the side? (Looks like a US Cops badge)


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Ginzilla said:


> Awesome car - great stance! What is the sticker on the side? (Looks like a US Cops badge)


lol looks like a coat of arms?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cris said:


> Personally the 37s suit the car better, especially given the colours.


Got to agree with you there, I've been back to running the Advans for a couple of weeks while i was waiting for some new tyres, after the post snow potholes ate one of them.... 

So happy the TE37s are back on today  



mrpsychopath said:


> great pics, you must have been lucky and not got stuck in the snow, I went out and got buried to the axles LOL.


Wasn't to bad, though i was having to avoid driving in the ruts that the other cars had made in the snow... as i was bottoming out and, i could hear the underside scraping along the ice :O, annoyingly it was only near my house since the council wasnt taking the snow plow down all the residential bits.



Ginzilla said:


> What is the sticker on the side? (Looks like a US Cops badge)


Lol, it's a Liberty City PD badge (police from GTA4).... (it's a sad work related joke, i had some left over when they handed them out and thought i'd stick them on the car for fun)

----

Kind of related to my thread....., Lately i've been working on a CG replica of my car, so i can drive it about in for Racer.
It's still a WIP, so it's just a test render,and the model is nowhere near finished since i still got to textures and finishing up all the modelling and detailing.


----------



## gtr beast (Feb 4, 2010)

looks better with the TE 37'S i think.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Was supposed to meet up with some folk tonight, but i can only guess the wet roads and fog scared them off 

so rather than moan and freeze to death, i decided to pass the hours by creatively, and get some atmospheric shots














































and for those interested... 
some progress pics on the VR version of my car ive been working on in 3D


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

What a beauty !:smokin:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Excellent pictures endo.

Justin


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments on the pics 

took a half day on Friday so a mate of mine and myself headed out for some lunch... followed by an impromtu bit of picture taking, only had my point and shoot digicam in the glove box so nothing too fancy.

so much for skylines being big cars 























































my fav shot of the ones i took


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Those light beams have got to be photoshopped on!? They look cool as f...

Great pictures with the Porsche and I agree with that last photo, looks good man


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

@LiamGTR, nope no photoshop there, thats how the pics came out 
to be fair it was a ridiculously foggy night, the drive home was interesting since it was getting pretty bad by the time i headed off.



---

new pics.
Was up early at the crack off dawn to get the car cleaned for Knockhill tomorrow...
and did some more cleaning to a fairly clean engine bay.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Neat Bridge


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking good mate, still loving those foggy pics!


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

R32 and the Forth Bridge,
perfection of engineering and design.:thumbsup:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I could start a new thread.. but its a bit messy in my mind..


so, some moving shots from Tuesday.


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

smokes, you can render. a cool looking vehicle. glad you sharede your rare breed of a skyline.

edit: I hope you don't mind; one the renders is now a new background in my phone.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

needs a bit of a vacumn... :chairshot
but updated with some leather and alcantara, and a few subtle changes to the insert layout etc, to make them a bit more modern looking.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That is looking amazing inside! Are they seat covers or a retrim? I have the same steering wheel and it is awesome! I'd like a set of new floor mats, it can really update the car. Your handbrake needs adjusting too, it's rather high!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers!
It's a re-trim, had the rears done along the same lines, and inserts in alcantara. Definately worth the money, but i must have been such an annoying customer specifying what goes where, and that they had to follow my photoshops to the letter lol.

I agree, floor mats definately make a difference, i had them for a while and just the darker color of them made the cabin a nicer place to be.



errm... the handbrake, 
cheers for noticing that :thumbsup:, i hadnt noticed how out high it become :nervous:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks good. Interesting colour combo.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the interior :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRaddict (Jul 9, 2010)

i dont normally like 32's but this car is gorgeous!! love the interior as well mate. when i see r32's like this it make me want one


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers for the kind compliments 



Cris said:


> Looks good. Interesting colour combo.


at least you didnt say boggin 

a number of folk i know questioned my judgment on the whole black/red thing... considering the outside of the car is blue,
but the red stitching is an almost perfect match for the stitching of the floormats that i've had for a good while in the car LOL.

now i just need some of those carbon seat bits


----------



## OLLIE_NZ (Dec 21, 2009)

Seats look really good mate, well done


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Beautiful 32, one of the best sorted ones I've seen on here. Too many people get caught up with nothing but power and they neglect the exterior and interior. Glad to see someone doing it the right way.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

endo said:


> Cheers for the kind compliments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should swap steering wheels!

I've got silver/grey stitching on my seats but the stitching on my steering wheel (Momo) is red. I note you're wheel has grey stitching...

Have you had the top of your storage bin in the centre console done? hard to see in the pics.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cris said:


> We should swap steering wheels!
> 
> I've got silver/grey stitching on my seats but the stitching on my steering wheel (Momo) is red. I note you're wheel has grey stitching...
> 
> Have you had the top of your storage bin in the centre console done? hard to see in the pics.


I'd be hard pressed to part with my steering wheel lol 

i was thinking about the stitching on the wheel since it might not match the rest, but it doesnt look too bad, saying that i've been considering getting a red fabric pen to color it in 
They could have re-trimmed it, but i didnt want them to wreck a decent buckskin wheel.

yup had the storage bin done,
but... for the moment i might revert it back the way it was, since it doesnt look right imho.

Seats and the cover were done in Nappa so the grain is really fine and they appear lighter than the black vinyl, while the seats don't really stand out the storage pin cover does, which is why in retrospect it's a good idea i didnt get the gaiters redon, since the leather ones i bought ages ago fit alot better.

 i'll just use that as an excuse as to why i'll NEED to take the car back in to the have the dash/centre console etc retrimmed in nappa/alcantara lol


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

endo said:


> I'd be hard pressed to part with my steering wheel lol
> 
> i was thinking about the stitching on the wheel since it might not match the rest, but it doesnt look too bad, saying that i've been considering getting a red fabric pen to color it in
> They could have re-trimmed it, but i didnt want them to wreck a decent buckskin wheel.
> ...


I know what you're saying. I'm trying to find a good excuse to have my interior out to have it flocked. One day I might even get the headlining recovered. Only problem I find is every time you pull things apart those little christmas tree shaped fixings get a bit weaker. I'd love to find a (reasonably priced) source for them and buy a bucket of them...

BTW does your trimmer have any clues about the handbrake 'handle'. I'd love to get mine recovered and stitched but people just don't seem to be able to do it...


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

they may be able to redo the handbrake handle cover, since they do seem capable of quite alot.

i'll pm you their details so you can have a look


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

good god this car is beautiful


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

lovely car! those snow shots are what sold me on getting TE37s for my car 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments :thumbsup:

-----

decided to take some better interior shots after finally wrestling the rear bench back in properly. (lots of swearing involved, and not helped by the cage lol)


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Great looking R32, really love the interior! :thumbsup:


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow...look really good....thumb up.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Love the pictures, interior is awesome!!!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

took some fancy pics on Saturday after my spring clean and polish!


----------



## 326_godzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

wow...........all i gotta say for the interior and the entire car.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks stunning, the interior looks great, love the clean enginebay


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've always wanted to that to my interior. They look to good to sit on.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Interior looks simply amazing. I'll get around to doing that to mine one day!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

*Auto Select Tower Bar goodness... yum yum*

Many thanks to Matt & Miguel at Newera for hooking me up with my fancy Auto Select new tower bar  
The wait was killer but well worth it in the end.


and because we all like pictures... (lol, too impatient to wait till after sunday's photoshoot)



















 Plenum needs a repaint.... again. 









and the final product! (Car's dirty so excuse that)










and of course the obligatory mad JDM tyte detail shot with shallow depth of field...... :chairshot


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

very nice pics. the 32 looks absolutely beautiful!

anymore updates?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

This is so weird, I was thinking of this car not long ago! Glad I carried on being subscribed I the topic!


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Really nice car Endo! One of the few that can pull off using clear indicators.


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

One sweet ride mate 0


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Endo, I thought I read you had had enough of the car? Have you had a change of heart?

I've fallen out of love with mine a bit.....costing money and haven't driven it for ages....


----------

